# Crested Gecko vivs and setups



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,
Im in the middle of setting up my new crested gecko cage and have most of it setup with all the vines,plants,branches etc. but I think it would look a little better with things moved about so if anyone has any pictures of there setups that they could post would be great,as im looking for ideas, 
thanks in advance


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Hi there,
> Im in the middle of setting up my new crested gecko cage and have most of it setup with all the vines,plants,branches etc. but I think it would look a little better with things moved about so if anyone has any pictures of there setups that they could post would be great,as im looking for ideas,
> thanks in advance


I have some examples on my site  

Hollow Geckos - Halloween Harlequins. - Enclosures


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> I have some examples on my site
> 
> Hollow Geckos - Halloween Harlequins. - Enclosures


Thank you, I like the idea of wraping the vine round the branch,will do just that,good website as well :2thumb:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

This is one of my simple Breeding setups. Decor has been thinned out so they are more inclined to use the lay box. Its a 60 x 45 x 60cm exo, its a bit zoomed in but it gives you an idea lol










And here is one of my standard winter setups:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Liam17 said:


> This is one of my simple Breeding setups. Decor has been thinned out so they are more inclined to use the lay box. Its a 60 x 45 x 60cm exo, its a bit zoomed in but it gives you an idea lol
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Thats great thanks,looking good


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Here is mine. It also houses a millipede and several sun beetles


----------



## carl25 (Jun 3, 2012)

what branches do people use??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine currently looks like 










You'll have to ignore the crap picture. I literally just picked my phone up, clicked a picture and emailed it to myself.

I'm meant to be converting











but not sure if I can be bothered doing it. I'm trying to find a unit or dresser that already has glass doors, to convert as I'm not sure how fat head dog breath would go on with the doors. she's too curious and managed to kick one in on a beardie viv.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

carl25 said:


> what branches do people use??


I find my own from the woods, or any fallen branches I come across and thoroughly disinfect and bake them : victory: But would always use a big piece of cork bark


----------



## carl25 (Jun 3, 2012)

How do u disinfect and bake??? I've got cork bark


Thanks


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Bigsteviet said:


> Here is mine. It also houses a millipede and several sun beetles
> image


Really nice also,didn't now that you could house millipedes in with them


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Meko said:


> Mine currently looks like
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Thats cool,is that screen?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's glass with a mesh top.

I got everything you see there (including stand), and a fair bit more... for £100 off eBay

It's a Betta viv, about 40x18x40


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Meko said:


> It's glass with a mesh top.
> 
> I got everything you see there (including stand), and a fair bit more... for £100 off eBay
> 
> It's a Betta viv, about 40x18x40


Thats a great price! I have my cage looking pretty good now just could still do with some messing about with but I have a lot of plants,vines,branches so I dont want it to be too much inside the cage


----------

